# n00b question on mods with high wattage



## darryn.britton (26/1/17)

Only been vaping 6 months and while I know a little bit, I have a (probably) silly question around mod wattage.

I have the Pico currently, so 75W. Tank is a Gemini wicked with bacon and KA-1 wire. Juice is 30/70.

I generally vape at 40-50W and draws are typically 3-7 seconds. All good in the hood. If I up the power to 65-70W I almost always end up with a burn toward the end of the draw. I would imagine it's either my wicking isn't right - though I think it is - or the wick isn't juicing fast enough to sustain the additional heat?

My question then is - what is the point of 150+W mods? Are they to be used exclusively with RDAs or is there a trip to wicking an RTA that I'm not getting? Or does one just shorten the draw when vaping at higher power?

The reason for the question is that I'm contemplating upgrading my mod but honestly don't see the point if I'm never going to vape above 50W anyways?

Again - please excuse if this is a stupid question and be gentle

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (26/1/17)

Depends on the ohms of your coil. If for example you are running a single coil at 0.5 ohms at 50W then logically you could run a dual coil at 0.25 ohms at 100 etc.
If you are using let's say a stainless steel fused clapton duals coming in at 0.15 ohms then 100 plus is acceptable etc. 

Also the inner diamater of the coil is important I.E don't think of running a 2mm ID 9 wraps anything at 100w.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (26/1/17)

Hi @darryn.britton , thats not a silly question at all
Its a good one

I will try help to answer

Firstly, not many tanks are supposed to be vaped at 100 watts plus. There are a few but most of the tanks we use are normally vaped at below 50 Watts with normal builds.

I think the big power is required when one is using coils that require more power. For example, certain claptons and exotic coils that need way more power to heat up. Also dual and quad coils need twice or four times the power typically.

If you cant vape your Gemini at 70 Watts it doesnt mean there is definitely something wrong with your wicking etc. it might just be that the type of coil and wick you are using shines at a lower power. Nothing wrong with that.

I vape at very low wattages on two of my workhorse tanks. My Lemo1 and Subtank Mini are both at 15W or below. But thats because I have 28g thin wire in there to get a crisper vape and my ID is only 2mm. With resistance about 1 ohm. If i go higher than about 20W I also get burning and a weird taste.

My Reos are mainly at about 30Watts or lower and my other tanks also at about 30W.

Getting a more powerful mod is a good thing though. If it has two batteries and you still vape around 30W it will last much longer. And at least you have the power to try more exotic builds if you feel like it.

The 100W plus area is not an area I am familiar with though - have tried a few times but havent experimented enough in those areas. I wAnt to get am exotic coil from one of the custom coil builders and a nice dripper and play around in that area. For that I have the mods that can do it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 4


----------



## darryn.britton (26/1/17)

Ah @Silver you're a legend man - thanks for breaking that down so brilliantly. I absolutely get the "exotic coil" vibe and it's silly I didn't pick it up before. - I tried a dual 22/28 clapton build on my Pico and even at 70W the ramp-up was 4-5 seconds so I can totally see how having a 100+W mod would assist in that case. Doh! 

Your point on dual battery mods is an excellent one too. I typically go through 2 batteries a day currently (sometimes 3) so it would absolutely be a bonus having the extended battery life. Plus if I do feel like using the more power hungry coils the option to will be there.

Thanks man, definitely sold on upgrading my mod now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/1/17)

darryn.britton said:


> Ah @Silver you're a legend man - thanks for breaking that down so brilliantly. I absolutely get the "exotic coil" vibe and it's silly I didn't pick it up before. - I tried a dual 22/28 clapton build on my Pico and even at 70W the ramp-up was 4-5 seconds so I can totally see how having a 100+W mod would assist in that case. Doh!
> 
> Your point on dual battery mods is an excellent one too. I typically go through 2 batteries a day currently (sometimes 3) so it would absolutely be a bonus having the extended battery life. Plus if I do feel like using the more power hungry coils the option to will be there.
> 
> Thanks man, definitely sold on upgrading my mod now.



Pleasure @darryn.britton 

Saw your ad. 

Just wanted to suggest - if you can, perhaps keep the Pico in addition to getting something higher powered. For a few reasons:
- its a great reliable mod and well liked and understood by many
- its a great stealth mod - perfect for out and about and stealth situations
- it will act as a great backup device. Not sure if you have any other backups?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## darryn.britton (26/1/17)

Silver said:


> Pleasure @darryn.britton
> 
> Saw your ad.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion! All good ideas so yeah I guess I might just keep it then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie (26/1/17)

darryn.britton said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! All good ideas so yeah I guess I might just keep it then


Great question also had problem with burn taste if I go higher. Have Toptank mini and @Silver thanks for great feedback. Had been coiling and wicking almost everyday for the last 6 days because I thought there is my problem. At leat I got good practice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv (27/1/17)

@darryn.britton and @Silver. Also take into account the heat flux of a coil when vaping. It's worth a Google. 
Basically, try open up your airflow if you are getting dry hits to reduce the heat flux and it should wick a lot better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darryn.britton (27/1/17)

spiv said:


> @darryn.britton and @Silver. Also take into account the heat flux of a coil when vaping. It's worth a Google.
> Basically, try open up your airflow if you are getting dry hits to reduce the heat flux and it should wick a lot better.


Thanks man I'll definitely Google it. Not sure if airflow is the issue in this instance as the Gemini has pretty good airflow and both vents are fully open and the internal air vents are clear.


----------

